# Executive Security Intl.



## arnisador (May 28, 2003)

The current issue of Black Belt (July 2003) includes an article on ESI and its bodyguard training programs.

This isn't too surprising to me given that they advertise in the magazine so much!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 30, 2003)

Does anyone have any experience with them?


----------

